# Chronic Prostatitis



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi everybody , Thank you all very much for your care and concern . After reading some of the other post I see some of you asking how things are going with me . This really makes me feel better knowing that I am not alone with all this pain. I am so glad that we can still get together and help each other out . I finally got a answer to all my bladder pain . I had a appointment with a Urology Surgeonon Aug. 15th . After talking with me and doing some test he said I have Chronic Prostatitis . I have always belived in 2nd opions and this one helped alot . I am glad I didn't get the I DON'T KNOW treatment. He said that I have to take Antibiotics for along time to get cured from it . I have IBS and Antibiotic plays havoc on me . I have another appointment Aug. 29 th with a Neuro surgeon , for all the back pain. I am keeping my fingers crossed that everything will work out for me . I am still in alot of pain but atleast I can start my treatment for the bladder pain. I just wanted to post and let everyone know how things was going . It is so great to see the group getting back together . God Bless and Take Care. Pat


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Pat:Glad to see that you found your way here. I hope all our members from Parkview get here. Thanks for updating us on your health. It's good to hear that you went for a second opinion and got results. Now you know that the antibiotic protocol should help clear up this problem. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it doesn't cause too much of a problem with IBS. It's like the lesser of two evils.I'm hanging in there. Some good days, some bad, but I would have to say that it has been manageable. Winter is my bad time. I start my yoga classes again in 3 weeks. Something I look forward to. I haven't been doing it much and I already notice a difference in my body. I go back to see the rheumy and pain specialist on Wed. It will be my first time seeing the pain specialist. Anyways, good luck with the neurosurgeon and and the antibiotics. Keep in touch.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi, Pat! This is just a thought. I know that for a lot of women, when they have bladder problems they will have back pain, too. I speak from experience. I'm not sure how much of your back pain is from the chronic prostitis, but it wouldn't hurt to ask a few questions when you go in again. Just thought I'd pass this on. Hope I haven't offended you! It's just that so many things can sometimes cause the same thing---in your case, severe back pain. And now it sounds like there are multiple things going on at the same time. That makes it so much harder to figure out whats doing what where!!! Take care of yourself. You will get to the bottom of all this pain yet. Hang in there!!! Karen


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi Weener, and Karen, Thank you both for your replys . Karen you did not offend me in any way. I like to hear what people think that is why I post topics . Weener thank you for your reply . You have always made me feel welcome in this group . I hope everything is going good for you both . Good luck Weener with your appointment wed . Please keep us posted on how things are going . I just wanted to post and thank you all for your care and concern this group has been a blessing to me . God Bless and take care . Pat


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2000)

Hi Boggs,You may want to try eating yogurt with each dose of antibiotics. I find it to be helpful for some of the diarhhea associated with taking antibiotics.I hope this helps.sea


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2000)

Hi everyone,Boggs, I hope the antibiotics helps alot. Feisty may have a good point, I had forgotten that my dad had the same condition and had terrible back pain from it. He took a lot of pain killers and the doctor told him that it was one of the hardest pains to treat, because of the underlying cause. Maybe you should mention it to the Neuro and the Uro both and see what they say, it would be wonderful if you could avoid a painful operation that may not help. 5 years ago they thought my daughter was having an apendicitis and they operated only to find it was some kind of infection in her abdominal glands.( I didn't even know there was such a thing) Good luck! you must be relieved they finally figured something out. I wonder if there is a mycoplasma connection?Lori Ann


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi everyone, Lori Ann thank you for your input . I will talk to my doctors about it . I hope that is the case with me. It would be a god send to have all the answers for the pain in one treatment . Thanks fiesty for the ideal of yogurt with my antibiotics . I will give it a try . Good info and ideals is one of the reasons that I post . This and the care and concern makes this board one of the best on the web. Thanks again to all that take the time to reply to this post. God Bless and Take care . Pat


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Pat...was just checking out this new thread for a friend who has fibro and saw your post....hope you get everything resolved.Looks like there is some really good advice here for you...I am wondering myself if I might have fibro because I am achy and extremely tired..but then again, it could just be the IBS.My heart goes out to all here who have all these concerns...Take care and prayers and best wishes to all.







------------------"Cookies" alias Marilyn


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi Marilyn , Everybody I would like you to met my IBS buddy cookies . I hope you read this cookies . It is day 5 of antibiotics and have not noticed any change at all with the pain. I know it will take awhile before I notice anything. One good thing is that my IBS has not went into a flare up because of antibiotics . Weener and Moldie how are you doing ? How is things going for you Dixie bell . Lori Ann my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I hope things will go good for you for awhile. Well just wanted to say HI and introduce you good people to my friend cookies . She is just like everyone on this board. She is a very good careing person. God Bless and Take Care Pat


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Boggs & Cookies:Boggs, I hope the antibiotics will kick in soon, it's like you said it takes time. When do you see the neurosurgeon? I'm going today to see my rheumy and pain specialist. I'm a little anxious, because I want to ask them about a few things I read on the board. I hope they don't give me the brush off. I'm doing okay, one day at a time. All the best and I will talk to you soon.


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi Weener & everybody , I hope things go good for you Weener with your appointment . I know what you mean about the brush off. I have had to deal with that to much in the last 3 years . So many times my appointment turned into a disappointment. My prayers and thoughts will be with you . Has anyone heard from DixieBell lately ? I hope things are going good for her too. My appointment with the neuro surgeon is next tuesday Aug. 29 th. If I can come out of this with a answer about the pain . I will be very happy. I got a answer about my bladder now I need one for my back pain . I just wanted to do a quick post and say HI to everyone here. God Bless and Take Care Pat


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2000)

Hi everyone,I'm suppose to be working, but I wanted to give the posts a peek before I get on with my busy day. I wanted to give cookies a big Welcome! Hope everyone is doing well. No baby yet, still patiently waiting. Mikes condition is the same, but they took out the trake tube and he can speak, its amazing he isn't brain dead. They said it will be many months before he is well enough to leave the hospital. Everything is still hectic here, but I'm managing. I don't want anyone to think I have forgotten the board or any of the great people here. The kids & Kevin will be back in school soon and things should settle down a bit. Take care everyone.Lori Ann


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi everybody, Lori Ann I hope everything will start working out for you . My prayers and thoughts are with you. I know you have been going through alot lately . I hope you have been taking care of your self . I have 2 appointments next week and have high hopes that I can get some answers about my pain . How is everyone doing ? I just wanted to post and let everyone know how things are going for me . God Bless and take care . Pat


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Pat and Everyone...Just popped in to say "Hello" and I hope everyone over here is doing well...My prayers, thoughts and best wishes are with all of you..







Take care...Marilyn------------------"Cookies" alias Marilyn


----------

